

So you want to write a hybrid web app? - peterhunt
http://phunt.quora.com/So-you-want-to-write-a-hybrid-web-app

======
atdrummond
Sidenote: Pete works for Facebook/Instagram and has worked on some fairly
large features on both services, including the updated photos platform for FB.

